# Clouds 6/17/08 - WOW!



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

I had to get a couple shots tonight. It was quite dark and I was in the hurry, so I used auto mode. They're a little fuzzy, but still turned out pretty. Did anybody else get some better hi-res pics of them? I'd be interested in seeing them.


----------



## watergirl (Nov 29, 2004)

Looks like red cotton balls - BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Beautiful......stunning. The natural world is my cathedral.


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

And for those weather geeks like me wondering what type of cloud they are... Cumulonimbus mammatus.


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

Those look nice!!



Mine are on the "please tell me.." thread..


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

I was on the swing in the backyard and saw the same thing in Pasadena. WOW!! That was cool!


----------



## fishingnotcatching (May 30, 2007)

Pretty great.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Nice, had similar color over Houston too. Got a quick shot but near the character of those.


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

That is cool. I was hopeing that someone would take some photos of the clouds. I am stuck at work and could only look at them. Great photo.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

The media was calling these clouds Mammatus.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mammatus_cloud

Instead of taking pictures I was watching for circulation.
It wasn't a real bad storm here even though the skies looked threatening. It rained for a good hour here.
The grass is yellow and dying. We needed some rain.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

This was a shot I got of the sky yesterday before the bottom fell out. Tilt your head to the left and it looks like 2 eyes, the nose, and the mouth.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

ahsome


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

Beautiful colors. Really nice.
SH


----------

